# Daten für Bankeinzug



## abelardorico

Wie übersetze ich *Daten für Bankeinzug* auf Spanisch?

¿Quizá *Domiciliación bancaria*, *adeudo por domiciliación*?

Gracias!


----------



## elroy

Yo diría: _Datos para la transferencia de débito._


----------



## boyaco

El diccionario no dice nada con relación a bancos, pero según entiendo yo, sería crédito en vez de débito, no?


----------



## elroy

Pues según este diccionario es débito.


----------



## abelardorico

Elroy, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, y por el enlace del diccionario, me será muy útil consultarlo.

Yo estuve buscando en wikipedia, y encontré *adeudo por domiciliación*. Otros dicen *Datos bancarios para domiciliación*. Pero parece que este diccionario que citas es bastante específico.


----------



## heidita

Was ist ein Bankeinzug?


----------



## Kajjo

Bankeinzug = Lastschriftverfahren -- das Recht eines Unternehmens von Deinem Konto Geld einzuziehen

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:


> Bankeinzug = Lastschriftverfahren -- das Recht eines Unternehmens von Deinem Konto Geld einzuziehen
> 
> Kajjo


Danke, Kajjo, ich hatte die Erklärung auf Wiki nicht verstanden. 

entonces es una* domiciliación bancaria*


----------



## abelardorico

heidita said:


> Danke, Kajjo, ich hatte die Erklärung auf Wiki nicht verstanden.
> 
> entonces es una* domiciliación bancaria*



Heidita, ¿lo supones, o estás segura?


----------



## heidita

Estoy segura, según la explicación de Kajjo es esto.

Kajjo dijo: el derecho de una empresa de recibir dinero de tu cuenta, claramente una domiciliación, ya que tú das este derecho a la empresa en cuestión.


----------

